# Starship Troopers: Traitor of Mars: CGI-Fortsetzung bringt Johnny Rico zurück



## Darkmoon76 (7. Juni 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Starship Troopers: Traitor of Mars: CGI-Fortsetzung bringt Johnny Rico zurück* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Starship Troopers: Traitor of Mars: CGI-Fortsetzung bringt Johnny Rico zurück*


----------



## NOT-Meludan (7. Juni 2017)

Gab es nicht schon diverse animierte Filme von Starship Troopers? Ich erinnere mich da Anfang der 00er an zwei oder drei davon. Und kam dazu nicht ein animierter Film aus Japan so um 2012 herum? Das man mit der Reihe immer noch Geld machen kann, irgendwie verwunderlich.

Auch wenn ich das Setting mag, die Filme dazu sind irgendwie sehr trashig geworden nach dem ersten Film.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juni 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich das Setting mag, die Filme dazu sind irgendwie sehr trashig geworden nach dem ersten Film.


Was war denn der erste Film???


Ok, die Machart von Teil 1 war eigentlich grosse klasse.


----------



## Schalkmund (7. Juni 2017)

Ich hab nur den genialen ersten Teil damals gesehen. War wohl auch besser so, hätte ich mit Matrix genau so machen sollen.


----------



## hawkytonk (7. Juni 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich hab nur den genialen ersten Teil damals gesehen. War wohl auch besser so, hätte ich mit Matrix genau so machen sollen.


Och, den vorhergehenden CGI-Film, "Starship Troopers: Invasion", kann ich echt empfehlen.


----------



## Lankoron (7. Juni 2017)

Als Satire würde ich ja nun die Filme nicht grad bezeichnen...


----------



## staplerfahrer (8. Juni 2017)

Ist Johny Rico nicht auch noch in einem der Sequels wieder aufgetaucht?
Abgesehen davon, der Film war vielleicht als Satire gedacht, funktionierte aber auch gut als Popcornkino. Die Nachfolger waren unterhaltsam.


----------



## Kartodis (8. Juni 2017)

Ich tue mir mit kompletten CGI-Filmen schwer, in denen keine echte Schauspieler mehr vorkommen. Wird es irgendwann so sein, dass wir über alte Zeiten so reden: "Weißt du noch, früher als es echte Menschen in Filmen gab." ? Oder müsste man diese Filme als eine Art neumodischen Zeichentrick sehen? Hoffe wirklich, dass die klassischen Filme nicht aussterben. Niemals. 

Ach ja, zum Film. Konnte mit dem Original schon nichts anfangen und da wird sich wohl auch hier nichts dran ändern. Habe die ganzen Nachfolger nicht angeschaut, kann mir aber schon vorstellen, dass es genügend Leute gibt, denen das gefällt.


----------



## Cicero (8. Juni 2017)

Naja, also die CGI- Qualität finde im Trailer ich jetzt nicht sooo prickelnd. Sieht eher wie in Final Fantasy aus 2001 aus und nicht wie ein CGI Film 2017. Könnten auch Cutscenes aus einem aktuellen Spiel sein.
90


----------



## Tariguz (8. Juni 2017)

Ich hab erst gedacht das sei ein Spiel xD Mal ganz ehrlich, unsere PCs können das doch Live rändern.


----------



## Frullo (8. Juni 2017)

Der erste Film war einfach nur genial.   Den schaue ich mir ab und an gerne wieder mal an - vor allem als Ricos Einheit (zu dem Zeitpunkt allerdings noch Rasczac's Roughnecks  ) fast von den Bugs überrant wird: Genau so stelle ich mir jeweils einen Zergrush vor 

Die Nachfolger fand ich da leider weniger prickelnd.

Traitor of Mars werde ich mir auf jeden Fall zu gegebener Zeit zuhause zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Loosa (8. Juni 2017)

Lankoron schrieb:


> Als Satire würde ich ja nun die Filme nicht grad bezeichnen...



Och, für den ersten Teil passt das schon. Verhoeven hat ja selber von dem satirischen, übertreibendem Spiel mit dem Faschismus gesprochen - auch in Bezug auf die US-Gesellschaft. Die Filme danach waren im Vergleich dann wirklich nur noch Trash. Teil 2 (ab 18 ) fand ich zwar nicht schlecht, aber tiefsinniges gab es da gar nicht mehr.


Wem der erste Teil gefallen hat kann sich mal den Roman ansehen. Der ist zwar schon von 1960, hat aber nichts von seiner Militär- und Gesellschaftskritik eingebüßt. Immer noch aktuell.


----------



## Shotay3 (8. Juni 2017)

Kartodis schrieb:


> Ich tue mir mit kompletten CGI-Filmen schwer, in denen keine echte Schauspieler mehr vorkommen. Wird es irgendwann so sein, dass wir über alte Zeiten so reden: "Weißt du noch, früher als es echte Menschen in Filmen gab." ? Oder müsste man diese Filme als eine Art neumodischen Zeichentrick sehen? Hoffe wirklich, dass die klassischen Filme nicht aussterben. Niemals.
> 
> Ach ja, zum Film. Konnte mit dem Original schon nichts anfangen und da wird sich wohl auch hier nichts dran ändern. Habe die ganzen Nachfolger nicht angeschaut, kann mir aber schon vorstellen, dass es genügend Leute gibt, denen das gefällt.



Da mach dir mal keine Gedanken, CGI ist zeitfressender als mal eben etwas mit Kamera und Cast zu drehen und mal abgesehen davon auch sau teuer. 

Wir haben schon mehrere Audi's gegen Wände gesetzt und in Brand gesetzt... war immer noch günstiger als das zu animieren  .

Also ich fand das Original ziemlich witzig, flache aber geniale Satire. Nur sieht das hier nicht vielversprechend aus... mal wieder ein Beispiel für einen Film, den man nicht aus kommerziellen Gründen hätte ausschlachten sollen. Naja... man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------

